# Battery recommendation for Speedlite 430EX II



## sincere

Ok yall, i will be getting a 430EX II for my 400D and i was wondering about what batteries (and speedlite acessories) you would recommend?

Whatabout a battery charger kit? I hear the combo of good rechargeable batteries AND chargers are important to longevity. This dude told me that the "wrong" chargers can mess a lot of the power in the batteries up.

Hows that:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...specifications

or 

Pearstone | "AA" Rechargeable Nickel-Metal | AA-NM30


School me yall. Thanks.


----------



## musicaleCA

Look here.

I use Panasonic NiMH batteries in my 580's and get a nice recycle of 0-full in under 3 seconds.


----------



## sincere

musicaleCA said:


> Look here.
> 
> I use Panasonic NiMH batteries in my 580's and get a nice recycle of 0-full in under 3 seconds.




Thanks, i think i know what i will get. what i dont understand though is why there isnt an external battery pack for the 430EX like there is for the 580?


----------



## KmH

That's partly why the 430EX doesn't cost as much.


----------



## table1349

How often are you going to use the flash?  If you are a casual user then look into Hybrid batteries like the eneloops.  Lower miliamps but they hold a charge for months. Ready for use when you need them.  

If you are going to use it on a regular basis get the higher amped standard NiMH.  Just keep them charged. 

Also, what ever you choose have at least 2 full sets per strobe and a good portable recharger with you.  

Here is a good comparison test done by a member of the Canon Forum.


----------



## sincere

I just saw this nimh charger that comeswith four 2450mAh batteries but its only like 20$ alltogether so i am a little sceptical..hmm..


----------



## Overread

Avoid the cheap battery chargers - do yourself a favour and get a really good one - often the cheap rechargers can end up shortening the lifespan (considerably) of batteries if they are left in teh charger, better upmarket recharges will cuttoff the powerflow once the batteries are full.

I would also say go for the eneloop batteries as well - there is nothing worse than grabbing your camera and flash only to find that you flash batteries and the spares are dieing on you really fast because you didn't charge them up the night before.


----------



## sincere

I dont think i will run into problems like not charging batteries on time, i would be more freaked out of losing power. I have no idea if 2000 mAh is enough.

The eneloop kit wich takes about 8 hours to charge btw is like 30$ :


----------



## table1349

sincere said:


> I dont think i will run into problems like not charging batteries on time, i would be more freaked out of losing power. I have no idea if 2000 mAh is enough.
> 
> The eneloop kit wich takes about 8 hours to charge btw is like 30$ :



Got mine for $12 a pack of 4 with charge from Wally-World.  Love em.  I'm not shooting events like weddings so I have been very happy with them. Like I said, I have two sets for each of my strobes so a quick swap is not a problem.  Frankly if you are using one enough to need a large amount of pops you need a battery pack.  JerryPH had one posted I believe that is easy to build.

They do take longer to charge, but rapid charging of any rechargeable battery shortens their lifespan,  The shorter the charging time the more lifespan and capacity is being damaged.  

A good battery charger/reconditioner is a must.  This sits on a shelf so I can get a full 2 sets done.Amazon.com: Maha Powerex MH-C801D Eight Cell 1-Hr PRO AA/AAA Charger: Electronics

This is in the bag. Amazon.com: La Crosse Technology BC-9009 AlphaPower Battery Charger: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------

